# Dubai Metals & Commodities Center - Dubai



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

i wasnt sure where this should go, so please redirect it where it should be 


Providing the focal point of an expansive man-made lake, this 60-story mixed-use tower houses premium office space and a world-class luxury hotel in more than 1,000,000 square feet of space. The 80,000 square foot Diamond Exchange enjoys a dramatic 300 foot clear span space at the base of the tower. Three levels of parking are provided in 470,000 square feet of space located below grade and below the water level of the lake.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Still sure it looks so much like that hotel in BKK


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I thought Almas tower took its place?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

2. Central World Hotel, 57 Storey : In Bangkok Thailand
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...42&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the design of almas tower has changed half a year ago


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

this was the origional propsal so its a never built


----------

